# Brushing, blow drying, grooming..oh my!



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I know that my title says "maltese guru" but I swear I feel like a newbie when it comes to certain things about Maltese parenthood. I need real Maltese GURU advice about some grooming questions! Keep in mind that Rudy has kinky, cottony, thick hair.



How the heck to you comb through the wet hair?
Do you use a different brush for combing wet hair when blow drying than when just brushing dry hair?
Is there a reason why most people bath & dry before grooming? For Rudy it seems to work best the other way around (grooming first and bath/dry last because he isn't a fan of bath time).
I have the light blue Madan brush, but am thinking that I might need a firmer one to brush through all of his thick hair. Any suggestions? I will also email Jenny from Top Line.
I have a steel comb that my mother gave me from her first furbaby (in the 70's!), and it works very well on dry hair but sort of gets "stuck" when I try and comb him when he is wet. It is a wider tooth comb though. Would a small tooth comb work better with Rudy's hair?
*HELP!* Rudy really wants to be a show dog but I am holding him back with my lack of grooming skills


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I can not wait to read the answer to these questions as I will need the guidance too..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, here's what I do (after twenty some years of grooming maltese).
I brush thoroughly and try to get all mats out BEFORE bathing. I sometimes work them out with my fingers, or with a rat tail comb, or with the brush. I use the pink Madan brush. I also use a little five inch steel comb for moustach and little mats.
When giving a bath, I never rub the hair, but gently squeeze the shampoo through it to clean it. Then rinse and go to the next step..conditioner. 
When drying, I brush AS I DRY, not before. Afterall, you've done the dematting before the bath and the hair is brushed, so all you need to do is brush while drying each section...taking care not to overheat the hair (or doggy). I usually dry the head and face first, put a band in the topknot hair so it's not in the face while I dry the rest of the head. Then I go towards the body, doing front legs, torso, then rear legs and tail. By now we are both in need of a break (if not before). After I've brushed/dried I go through the hair with a metal comb to make certain I've removed all mats and loose hairs. Now I trim.....whatever I trim......face, feet, tail (root)...etc. Hope this helps! ))


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Our oldest Malt, Tiffany (14 years old) has a very thick, cottony coat that is just a pain to work with. I use actually use a vent brush that is a combination boar bristle and pins from Vidal Sassoon designed for fine hair. Some of the bristles do have balls on the end, but they are ceramic, so they slide right through. When I have the shampoo in her hair in the sink, I brush it out then, and the knots come out much easier. The best shampoo for her is Rusk Moist. I find that at TJ Maxx, and sometimes Ross. The brush I found at Ross. I also use a metal comb with medium width teeth. Another shampoo I like a LOT is Kelco Plum White, and the comb or brush goes right through her fur when wet. I get that through Amazon. I like all the Kenco products, actually. It's the line of products my groomer uses, too.

Oh, and I don't use a blow dryer on her. I have a space heater and heat up the area I'm working on her in so I don't dry so fast that any remaining knots get set in.

I'm sure everyone has their own methods for the type of coats they've experienced, and all three of my malts have totally different coats, so I do different things for the different types of coat. Tiffany mats so densely and so easily that when the mats occur, it's nearly impossible to get a brush through it when it's dry. On the other hand, any mats that Pippa and Cozette get I do take care of when their coat is dry, but I spritz on a tiny bit of leave in conditioner or de-mat.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you true *Maltese Gurus*!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that one reasons groomer trim or clip after the bath is because any dirt damages the clipper blades or scissors.
I also brush while drying. My metal comb has both fine and wide teeth, I need both. 
A pin tail comb is invaluable. (Madan makes one) A pin tail is one fine metal pin, as opposed to a rat tail which is usually part of the comb and tapered. Not good.

Rudy looks beautious.....his hair looks like Rays. He looks so grown-up now.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I think that one reasons groomer trim or clip after the bath is because any dirt damages the clipper blades or scissors.
> I also brush while drying. My metal comb has both fine and wide teeth, I need both.
> A pin tail comb is invaluable. (Madan makes one) A pin tail is one fine metal pin, as opposed to a rat tail which is usually part of the comb and tapered. Not good.
> 
> Rudy looks beautious.....his hair looks like Rays. He looks so grown-up now.


I am not sure what pin tail combs look like. I'm going to make an order with Jenny from TopLine. Could you look at her Madan Comb page (here: toplinepet.com) and just tell me which one to buy!?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I brush while drying also, but I use a plastic (human) hair pick, before I brush and blow dry to lift the hair and untangle it. I've done this on my fluffs for several years and it kind of separates the hair from the dog's body and makes it easier to begin brushing.it is important to all tangles or mats out before you bathe them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> I am not sure what pin tail combs look like. I'm going to make an order with Jenny from TopLine. Could you look at her Madan Comb page (here: toplinepet.com) and just tell me which one to buy!?:HistericalSmiley:


It is the first one in the picture, it is pink, but it is available in a nice electric blue. Rudy would probably prefer a color other than pink. It is just called a tail comb here.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I definitely do a really good brushing before bath time, but it seems like it gets tangled again the second I put water on it. Maybe I am doing too much rubbing with the shampoo, like Brit said. I had never really thought about brushing him while in the bath because I try to get it over with as soon as possible for his sake. I will try to do the brushing while the Shampoo is in. Is it better to do with the shampoo or the conditioner? 

I like the pick idea Deborah. I will go and get one of those to try because they are pretty cheap I think. 

One thing that I have found to be very helpful is putting a serum on his hair before I brush him (I use the Chi with the red top, which I think smells like a freshly bathed man!). It is the only thing I have found that allows the brush to glide through his hair, but it doesn't have the same effect on wet hair. If I am just doing a daily brushing then it works wonders. 

Thanks for all of the advice thus far!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> It is the first one in the picture, it is pink, but it is available in a nice electric blue. Rudy would probably prefer a color other than pink. It is just called a tail comb here.


Rudy would prefer I not order it at all so he doesn't get a say in this, but I think I will go with the blue  So where do you use this comb? While he is wet? all over body or only tail/head? 

I'm clueless apparently.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I bet Rudy has hair kinda like rustee...I have a pink madan brush but I was also thinking something more firm for him because his hair is soooo thick! I also got the mustache comb from Jenny I really love it but I'm going to be getting some new things soon so thanks for starting this thread! Haha


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> I bet Rudy has hair kinda like rustee...I have a pink madan brush but I was also thinking something more firm for him because his hair is soooo thick! I also got the mustache comb from Jenny I really love it but I'm going to be getting some new things soon so thanks for starting this thread! Haha


I emailed Jenny about the brush type so I will let you know what she says!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I emailed her when I first got my stuff but I'm thinking maybe she was not fully aware of the hairtype rustee has because she mentioned one of her yorkies had course hair and the pink brush is what she uses. When I use it on him it feels like it isn't "going through" it all though


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Like everyone else I brush and comb Sasha before bathing.

But what has been amazing is this wet/dry brush that 
i use as I brow dry her hair. They use it at my beauty parlor.
Here's a link
Amazon.com: wet brush


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

waggybaby said:


> Like everyone else I brush and comb Sasha before bathing.
> 
> But what has been amazing is this wet/dry brush that
> i use as I brow dry her hair. They use it at my beauty parlor.
> ...


hmmmm, I might have to try that! Its pretty cheap so even if it doesn't work for Rudy I can use it myself! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Everytime I use a brush on Ollie it sounds like it is ripping through it. I usually just comb him. Suggestions?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am surely taking notes for when Lexi's hair finally grows in. May I ask how often to you guys shampoo your babies?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Once a week. Every Sunday morning it's bath day for all three of mine!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Everytime I use a brush on Ollie it sounds like it is ripping through it. I usually just comb him. Suggestions?


I too find that the comb seems to work better for Rudy. I feel as if I have more control with a comb, but see my previous post about the Chi Silk Infusion Serum. It smells wonderful and the brush glides right through. It is pretty pricey, but you only need a dime sized amount so it would last a long time. I use it for my own hair and skin too. I think you can probably use any similar serum. Rudy's hair is so dry that it soaks it right up and doesn't look greasy, but I imagine it could look greasy if you used a little too much. I would highly recommend it for Ollie!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> I am surely taking notes for when Lexi's hair finally grows in. May I ask how often to you guys shampoo your babies?


Once a week for us typically, but I am definitely guilty of going two weeks sometimes. Just make sure that you don't use the whitening shampoo each and every time because it dries out the hair. Once a month for that, or once every three weeks.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

RudyRoo said:


> I too find that the comb seems to work better for Rudy. I feel as if I have more control with a comb, but see my previous post about the Chi Silk Infusion Serum. It smells wonderful and the brush glides right through. It is pretty pricey, but you only need a dime sized amount so it would last a long time. I use it for my own hair and skin too. I think you can probably use any similar serum. Rudy's hair is so dry that it soaks it right up and doesn't look greasy, but I imagine it could look greasy if you used a little too much. I would highly recommend it for Ollie!


I live the Chi Silk Infusion I use it on my hair everyday


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

If you do not mind can you guys share which whitening shampoo you use? (I keep a notebook by my computer which is filling up fast SM is the best)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> Rudy would prefer I not order it at all so he doesn't get a say in this, but I think I will go with the blue  So where do you use this comb? While he is wet? all over body or only tail/head?
> 
> I'm clueless apparently.


Okay, if you do a center part it is an absolute necessity. Then to separate the hair for the top knot. Also to separate tangles. The comb is useful to comb the face, especially to comb out the eye ****. My problem is that for some reason both MiMi and Ray will go out of their way to get there teeth on the comb. I have lost a few to busy teeth. MiMi isn't a big chewer or a big thief, but if I am not careful, she will find the comb and chew it.
To answer your question, no I do not use this comb when she or he is wet. The comb is less useful than the tail. In fact I have lost the comb to busy teeth and before I get another, I am still using the metal pin.

So, for a while Rudy had a really short cut...Hello Leigh, welcome to the world of crazy women who want to groom their lovely little dogs to perfection. :smpullhair: WWWWWelcome to insanity. But please stay with us. I don't want to be left out in the cold....I need an understanding friend...okay I need 28 understanding friends. But you count for 12.

Okay, I am on my second Sunday night margarita...maybe you should filter everything I say through your sensible reason micrometer.

The point is the tail is more useful than the simple plastic comb. And it only costs six or seven dollars. Go for it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Most of you know this, but in case a few don't, ALWAYS brush from the ends of the hair upward. Don't try to brush from the root. That will stretch or break the hairs.
This method also helps detangle.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I said rat tail comb but indeed it is the metal stick attached to the plastic comb. I seldom use the comb, but I do use the metal stick to work on a mat or make a part for the topknot. I use metal combs otherwise.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Okay, if you do a center part it is an absolute necessity. Then to separate the hair for the top knot. Also to separate tangles. The comb is useful to comb the face, especially to comb out the eye ****. My problem is that for some reason both MiMi and Ray will go out of their way to get there teeth on the comb. I have lost a few to busy teeth. MiMi isn't a big chewer or a big thief, but if I am not careful, she will find the comb and chew it.
> To answer your question, no I do not use this comb when she or he is wet. The comb is less useful than the tail. In fact I have lost the comb to busy teeth and before I get another, I am still using the metal pin.
> 
> So, for a while Rudy had a really short cut...Hello Leigh, welcome to the world of crazy women who want to groom their lovely little dogs to perfection. :smpullhair: WWWWWelcome to insanity. But please stay with us. I don't want to be left out in the cold....I need an understanding friend...okay I need 28 understanding friends. But you count for 12.
> ...


Oh goodie! I love margarita Sylvia. :drinkup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I do what Brit does only in reverse order. Rylee gets a bath every Sunday. When I dry her she rubs her face into my body. I use a terry band to tie up the topknot hair and keep out of her eyes.
I start from the rear because if I don't she ends up with a fuzzy rear not too attractive.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Most of you know this, but in case a few don't, ALWAYS brush from the ends of the hair upward. Don't try to brush from the root. That will stretch or break the hairs.
> This method also helps detangle.


I didn't know this! I _think_ I don't brush from the root, but I have never paid attention. Will now. Thanks Brit!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I try with all my might to instill this into hubby. He has exquisite fine, but thick blond hair, and he just tears through it. No. You start softly at the end and comb through. You gradually go farther up and comb through. Start at the ends and comb through,,,gradually going up. 
Good for Maltese and good for humans with fine, silky hair. you gently work out the tangles that fine hair is prone to from the bottom up...ever so gently.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I try with all my might to instill this into hubby. He has exquisite fine, but thick blond hair, and he just tears through it. No. You start softly at the end and comb through. You gradually go farther up and comb through. Start at the ends and comb through,,,gradually going up.
> Good for Maltese and good for humans with fine, silky hair. you gently work out the tangles that fine hair is prone to from the bottom up...ever so gently.


This post is too logical. Have another margarita. 

Do it for me! Some people in the world (i.e., me) don't have the makings for margaritas but so desperately want them on Sunday night.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I do go over her before her bath, conditioner, squeeze dry. Then she jumps on our bed and rolls around like a crazy dog. It's almost like she feels soooo good after a bath. Then on to drying. I put her in the groomers arm, got that after she jumped off the kitchen table! Use my ancient Clairol dryer on low. Get her pretty much dried, still a tad damp. Go over all of her with my Oster steel comb with rotating teeth. Then the final pass with the dryer and a cookie. I've tried various brushes, never found any I liked.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

oKay, sweet thing you need a bottle of sausza commeritovo and and some countreau and some fresh squeezed lime. You mix it all up with some ice and there you go...drink it down...and you are on the same page as whoo hoo ...alchohoic Sylie...Or you could skip this whole page and go straight to happy Leigh....without the Yahooo. Honestly. Leigh, I am beyond redemption,, but I don't care.. I am beyond redemption, and I have no regrets, but you are young and full of life and I want to see you flourish. I seriously adore you Leigh. I want to see you spread your wings and fly...fly over the mountains...over all of our fears..fly. You have so much potential to do good in this world, my darling...so much potential. Spread your wings and fly...for me, for your mother, for all of us who wanted to do better. You, my sweet angel, are our hope. Do better than I did in this life.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> oKay, sweet thing you need a bottle of sausza commeritovo and and some countreau and some fresh squeezed lime. You mix it all up with some ice and there you go...drink it down...and you are on the same page as whoo hoo ...alchohoic Sylie...Or you could skip this whole page and go straight to happy Leigh....without the Yahooo. Honestly. Leigh, I am beyond redemption,, but I don't care.. I am beyond redemption, and I have no regrets, but you are young and full of life and I want to see you flourish. I seriously adore you Leigh. I want to see you spread your wings and fly...fly over the mountains...over all of our fears..fly. You have so much potential to do good in this world, my darling...so much potential. Spread your wings and fly...for me, for your mother, for all of us who wanted to do better. You, my sweet angel, are our hope. Do better than I did in this life.


Deal! xoxoxo

I have fresh squeezed lime and Bailey's. That's all I'm working with. Next Sunday, we will have virtual margs together.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, I must have had three last night...although I see only two limes in the wastebasket. You know you have had too many when you misspell Cointreau. (and repeat yourself a lot)


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, I must have had three last night...although I see only two limes in the wastebasket. You know you have had too many when you misspell Cointreau. (and repeat yourself a lot)


My bad, I did order you to have one more!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got back from my local beauty supply store and they had both the comb and the wet brush - Lexi will be getting her first bath from me and my daughter today (she was groomed 2 weeks ago) we are soo excited....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck, Linda. Laurel and Violet LOVE their baths! As soon as they see me get the bath supplies together, they go crazy!! Hardy, on the other hand, tries to hide and fights me tooth and nail!!!! When I'm done bathing him, I'm soaking wet!! He always gets done last!


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Since it has been less addressed: Zeus also hates bath time and the blowdryer so I try to clip him first. What I have learned over the last year of doing so is the cut using clippers as opposed to shears is much truer to the guide comb or blade length when the hair is clean. To keep Zeus from feeling too traumatized I usually bathe one night and then comb out and trim the next day. The real reason is to keep the clippers from being damaged and the lines more perfect. If you are using scissors/ shears don't fret. 
As for the coat type, I am in a similar boat and used to keep Zeus in a medium length cut. I found combing out before the bath, not rubbing too much with the shampoo and then combing with a metal comb while the creme rinse/ conditioner set in helps make drying easier. As for the kinks, I have to dry his hair how I would do a blowout on myself. I use a pinbrush like a paddlebrush and pull the dryer along the brush while holding the hair taut. Finding a conditioner that works for Rudy will help the tangling part a bit as well. While Zeus is far closer to cotton than silk I get compliments on how soft and shiny he is now that I found his perfect products... and of course that varies with the season... if only we spoiled ourselves how we do our pets.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

JChess said:


> Since it has been less addressed: Zeus also hates bath time and the blowdryer so I try to clip him first. What I have learned over the last year of doing so is the cut using clippers as opposed to shears is much truer to the guide comb or blade length when the hair is clean. To keep Zeus from feeling too traumatized I usually bathe one night and then comb out and trim the next day. The real reason is to keep the clippers from being damaged and the lines more perfect. If you are using scissors/ shears don't fret.
> As for the coat type, I am in a similar boat and used to keep Zeus in a medium length cut. I found combing out before the bath, not rubbing too much with the shampoo and then combing with a metal comb while the creme rinse/ conditioner set in helps make drying easier. As for the kinks, I have to dry his hair how I would do a blowout on myself. I use a pinbrush like a paddlebrush and pull the dryer along the brush while holding the hair taut. Finding a conditioner that works for Rudy will help the tangling part a bit as well. While Zeus is far closer to cotton than silk I get compliments on how soft and shiny he is now that I found his perfect products... and of course that varies with the season... if only we spoiled ourselves how we do our pets.


Thanks Jamie! I just now saw your post! Very helpful information. What kind of conditioner works best for little Zeus? 

"If only we spoiled ourselves how we do our pets." - Ain't that the truth!!!


----------

